# VAAPI on Intel



## awi (Aug 3, 2017)

Is somthing wrong with this packages?


```
$ pkg info | grep libva
libva-1.8.3                    VAAPI wrapper and dummy driver
libva-intel-driver-1.8.3       VAAPI intel driver
libva-utils-1.8.3              Collection of tests and utilities for VAAPI
```


```
$ vainfo 
error: can't connect to X server!
error: failed to initialize display
Abort trap (core dumped)
```

Or I did something wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm guessing you're trying to run this on the console. It only works when Xorg is running and you're running this from an Xterm (or similar). Also make sure your Xorg is actually using the Intel driver and not vesa(4).


----------

